# A quick question about Pocket Camp.



## PacV (Nov 17, 2017)

Hey there!
Just a quick question about the Game... Are we going to be able to get the Villager we want just like in the game?

I mean... In the game we can't pick who we get (at least without the reset trick) but what i mean is if we're going to be able to ?Have Dreamies? just to say it in some way. Or the Villagers are the same for everyone or just random?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 17, 2017)

Well, everyone has the ability to choose from the same 40 villagers right now. (They’ll probably add more in the near future) But, you can’t just invite them straight away. In order to invite a certain villager you have to level up your friendship with them by giving them certain items like fruit, fish, or bugs and you also have to craft them certain furniture. But once you meet the requirements to invite them to your camp, you can invite and kick them as many times as you want. Oh, and you have 8 spots in your camp to choose who you want.


----------



## PacV (Nov 17, 2017)

So technically yes (not as the same way like in NL of course) That's good to know! Thank you so much.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes, you can have your 8 favorites (from those available) at your camp, you don't HAVE to invite all of the villagers over, but it's good to switch out the villagers you have over when you need more of certain items for your amenities.


----------

